# Has anybody tried DICETEL for IBS?



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

My Dr. just prescribed me DICETEL pills (50 mg). He said that there was 50% chance it would help me.Has anybody tried this medication?Did it help you at all or not?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2001)

I also tried Dicetel, but it did not help me at all. If anything, I think it made my symptoms worse in the long run.Good Luck to you if it helps.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

What do you mean by "worse"?Can it really worsen your symptoms?I have constipation, pain, bloating, sometimes gas... Did it worsen any of these symptoms for you?


----------



## deirpg (Aug 9, 2001)

I'm sorry to say that Dicetel didn't help me either. I really had my hopes up, but there was no change in my symptoms.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2001)

I have noticed since trying Dicetel that my pain is much worse and lasts longer than it ever did before.


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I tried Dicetel also but it did not help me. I gave it a good chance to work, i took it for about two years. I find that Bentyl helps when I have bad spasms. Have you tried that? If Dicetel works for you it will probably take about a month to start working. Good luck, I hope it works for you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2001)

I also have dicetel and still have half a bottle left from last year if that says anything. First, this doctor gave it to me before being properly diagnosed with IBS. I get these terrible stabbing pains in my tummy that are only alleviated when I lie down. Well, it turned out I have IBS and those pains were from gas...the dicetel did absolutely nothing...sorry!Maybe they'll work for you! Meds are always a gamble.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

Wow!4 out of 4. All negative responses. Well, I'll try it for at least one month and see how it goes.What I find strange is that Dicedel is based on calcium, and, as far as I understand, I should be taking magnesium for my IBS-C.I don't know. I am stupid. Nothing makes sense to me...


----------



## Reege (Dec 20, 2000)

I have been taking Dicetel for about 6 months and it has worked great for me. Juat wanted to let you know I've had a positive experience with it.Good Luck!Reege


----------



## caca (Jun 10, 2000)

I tried Dicetel and also had some success with it.It helped with the pain but did not alleviate any D.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

It's great to hear some positive experiences.It's my third day on the pills. Today I had only 1 bowel movement. That hasn't happened in years I think. I know that it's too early to say anything, but I really hope that Dicetel may work for me...


----------



## GBSfan (Sep 15, 2000)

It worked really well for me for about a year and a half. In the past few months, not so well. Not sure why.


----------



## fred (Nov 22, 2001)

Is Dicetel another drug that's not available in the US? I haven't heard of it before, can someone tell me more about it please.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 26, 2001)

As far as I know, Dicetel is a drug used in Canada.It is supposed to treat symptoms associated with IBS such as pain and discomofort.


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Dicetel and Bentyl don't do a lot in my case for my pain (my worst problem).....


----------



## myron (Oct 4, 2001)

I have been taking Dicetel for 2 months and it is not doing any thing for me yet, i also take prevacid 30mg daily and zocor(for cholesterol) so for me it might be the interaction of the 3 of them , so i will try it for another month or two . i hope it works for you.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I have heard of some great successes with Dicetel for both D. and C. predominant IBS sufferers.A few things about Dicetel:- it is currently not available in the United States but is available in just about every other country- Dicetel may take up to 6 days for it to initially have any effect- never take Dicetel without liquid- never take Dicetel *right* before lying down- do take Dicetel as prescribed and discuss doubling up the dosage with your doctor if you feel you are not getting any resultsJeff


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Moving to the *Antidepressants (anticholinergics)* forum.Although Dicetel is not an antidepressant its action is similiar to that of an anticholinergic medication.Use the *Hop to* below to jump there.


----------

